# Nice driving mocs?



## ClemsonKris (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a nice pair of driving mocs. I really like the Cole Haan Howland, but am not restricted to them. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I've heard good things about these. I might order some when my old Lands' End driving mocs finally wear out. They may be a little more casual than what you had in mind if you're looking at Cole-Haan, however (they're way cheaper, though).

I've seen three styles of driving moc...the plain vamp ("Venetian"), a penny loafer style (with a strap), and a laced style (like those shown below). The first decision is which style you prefer.

Minnetonka Double Bottom Cowhide Driving Moc


----------



## ClemsonKris (Feb 10, 2010)

I was mainly looking at the penny or laced style. What are your thoughts on these?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

ClemsonKris said:


> I was mainly looking at the penny or laced style. What are your thoughts on these?


I'm not crazy about the combination of suede and leather personally, but they're not bad looking shoes. I would think that a darker color would be more versatile.


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

Scored two pair of Italian-made RL "vachetta" leather driving mocs from Grapevinehill.com last summer for about $100 a pair marked down from $395. Gorgeous leather and fit (size up 1/2 if you have even slightly wide feet). Would have never paid full price but I love them with or without socks. They're long gone from Grapevinehill but you might check on Ebay.

I like the look and colors (tan and blue especially) of Allen Edmonds' new Winthrop driving mocs but at $175 I'll wait to score some at a better price point


----------



## LastMango (Jan 28, 2010)

*Price: $425*


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I've always found Tod's a tad overpriced for something that will probably wear out in less than a year with any kind of regular use.

Just noticed these:


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

I just got a pair of Sutor Mantellassis at Bloomingdales. List price was like $350, came to $130 on sale. So far I'm very happy with them, nice soft leather and a great fit.

Brooks Brothers had a pair of bison leather driving moc's on their website (last I checked they were taken off) which looked pretty nice. List was $128, on sale they'd be pretty reasonable.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a pair of RL "Harold" driving mocs from Grapevinehill (listed at something like $395 on the RL Polo website right now), and they just are not very comfortable. They'd show up on the exchange thread if I were more technology savvy. Looking at the Tod's, I just can't understand why anyone pays so much money for this type of shoe. Sorry for the rant, but I've had several different pairs of driving mocs and have found them all to be equally uncomfortable (no cushioning, no arch support, too narrow, etc.). The fact that they often go for more than $300 is unfathomable to me. I would give the Lands' End ones a try (or maybe the Minnetonkas), because they aren't too expensive.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Cole-Haan Gunnison*

I would say 90% of the drivers I saw on campus at my school were either Cole-Haan Howland Pennies or Gunnisons. You can't go wrong with either of those. My first pair were the Howland pennies and when they wore out I got the Gunnisons. I like them both but I think I prefer the Gunnisons. Check eBay, I know you can find them new for less than $100.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

tdecast said:


> I would say 90% of the drivers I saw on campus at my school were either Cole-Haan Howland Pennies or Gunnisons. You can't go wrong with either of those. My first pair were the Howland pennies and when they wore out I got the Gunnisons. I like them both but I think I prefer the Gunnisons. Check eBay, I know you can find them new for less than $100.


Good looking shoe and comfortable. Poor quality, in my experience.


----------



## CPal (Dec 28, 2003)

I like JCrew - they can be found on sale every so often which prices them into the disposable range (which is really what this type of shoe is).


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

The Gunnisons will wear out in less than six months. The little "nubs" might be the worst designed thing since a Toyota driver's seat floor-mat. Do not get them.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

southernstunna said:


> The Gunnisons will wear out in less than six months. The little "nubs" might be the worst designed thing since a Toyota driver's seat floor-mat. Do not get them.


agreed (maybe not as little as 6 months) but still, i would put drivers in the same group of shoes that look better with age/wear. think boat shoes, boots, wallabees. i've had mine for a year and a half and only 1 nub has come off and i use to wear them everyday to class (graduated last may) provided the weather was above 50F.

i'm assuming you are around my age (23) and still participate in activities that may cause increased wear to your shoes i.e. outdoor tailgates/social functions, spilled drinks, bars with "bar funk" on the ground that are so crowded that people occasionally step on your toes, etc. and therefore i can't recommend spending more than $100 on drivers. Older, (for lack of a better term) more mature gentlemen would not be engaging in these activites, at least to the extent that we do, and therefore should be able to spend more.

with that said, i still think Gunnies are the best looking and very comfortable and if you can snag a pair on ebay, you might get a good deal (i got mine in practically brand new condition for $50 - the seller didn't label them as cole haan or gunnisons in the ad so im guessing it had much less exposure to people searching for them).


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Mazama said:


> I like the look and colors (tan and blue especially) of Allen Edmonds' new Winthrop driving mocs but at $175 I'll wait to score some at a better price point


I'm thinking the might be worth the money, assuming one doesn't go out of the way to trash them like cheaper ones. They actually have pads instead of nubs, the design is conservative, and AE doesn't make bad products, so perhaps they are worth a look.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I've had good luck with Tod's and have found I get about 3-4 years out of a pair. At this point, though, I've switched to RL. They have a modified soul that nearly doubles the life. I tried a Minnetonka pair, but the sizing was bizarre. 9.5s fit like 10s and 9s fit like 8.5s. Had to turn 'em loose. 

Those Cole Haans don't look bad except for that lip of leather at the front. I can guess that it has some purpose, but it looks awful.

EDIT: I almost forgot to mention that the point of the rubber nubs is to get your foot as close to pedal as possible so you can feel the vibrations telegraphing. If you're wearing them interchangeably with boat shoes this doesn't matter. If you drive a sporty German car, it might.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Trask*

Google turned up several sources for loafer-type Trask driving mocs, but I also found the lace-up version at STP. These look like the pair of Trask mocs I have enjoyed for years. In general Trask shoes, including those made more recently in Latin America, are good value on the "rough and ready" end of the scale.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Shoes with soul, Trip? I need some of those! ;o)


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

cecil47 said:


> Shoes with soul, Trip? I need some of those! ;o)


Got me! :icon_smile_big:

Dang homophones (kicks dirt)


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Neil M. Shoes has a really nice two-tone driving moc that I've been meaning to buy. Our rep brought the sample last year (the two-tone) and it was really gorgeous in person. It's now on closeout.

https://neilmshoes.com/style_CO100809.asp?product=Daytona

Neil M is a newer name, but they make all of HS Trask's stuff and the quality is really great. That closeout price is a steal, BTW.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Clarks has some decent looking driving mocs. Modern without looking too schlocky.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Trip English said:


> EDIT: I almost forgot to mention that the point of the rubber nubs is to get your foot as close to pedal as possible so you can feel the vibrations telegraphing. If you're wearing them interchangeably with boat shoes this doesn't matter. If you drive a sporty German car, it might.


Do most really only wear these on days driving?

This may sound hypocritical coming from a boat shoe addict who does most of their sailing on _ferries_, but aside from the purpose for which this type of shoe was designed, I find it hard to see the appeal of daily wear. Yet, I'm seeing more and more people wearing these that I know don't own a car.

The _look_ appeals to me. I obviously understand the light casual appeal of a moc, but the sole of a boat shoe seems somewhat of a deterrent to a stray screw or nail. Driving mocs always strike me as highly vulnerable to the conditions of metropolitan pavement.

Am I being overcautious here?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If you'll be doing a lot of walking, wear something else.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Topsider said:


> If you'll be doing a lot of walking, wear something else.


I actually prefer a driving shoe with a solid sole and a driving heel. Instead of little rubber nubs, the sole is solid rubber and comes up the back of the heel to keep from scuffing while heel-toe shifting.

As an aside, the best pair of driving shoes I've ever owned I found at Target for $24.95. We were flying to Hawaii the next morning and I realized I needed some slip-on's for the flight/hotel/etc. because my favorite loafers were being resoled. They were so comfortable I wore them everywhere - without socks - except the beach for the entire two week trip; then wore them for another 2 years before the smell became so unbearable that the Mrs. threw them out. They were tough as nails and wonderfully comfortable.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> Do most really only wear these on days driving?
> 
> This may sound hypocritical coming from a boat shoe addict who does most of their sailing on _ferries_, but aside from the purpose for which this type of shoe was designed, I find it hard to see the appeal of daily wear. Yet, I'm seeing more and more people wearing these that I know don't own a car.
> 
> ...


I wear mine when driving, especially long distances. Double-especially on winding roads, but I'm a Car Guy. I also wear them at work sometimes just like tuxedo slippers. Otherwise I find them generally uncomfortable for long walks.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> ...I find it hard to see the appeal of daily wear. Yet, I'm seeing more and more people wearing these that I know don't own a car.
> 
> The _look_ appeals to me. I obviously understand the light casual appeal of a moc, but the sole of a boat shoe seems somewhat of a deterrent to a stray screw or nail. Driving mocs always strike me as highly vulnerable to the conditions of metropolitan pavement.
> 
> Am I being overcautious here?


They're certainly an acquired taste, so to speak.

People like them because they fit like slippers, for the most part (and are about as robust). They can also be worn with almost anything, without looking like a total fool. I posted some photos of them with pinstripes and a tux in this thread, but you can also wear them instead of sandals or flip-flops (although not in water) and with jeans. Keep in mind they have zero(0) support for your feet. In fact, I'd go so far as to say they have negative support for your feet, but that's hard to quantify. I've noticed that Tod's used to put a heavy thick rubber layer inside their drivers, but I noticed last week their current models seem to be much thinner; I think that's a good thing, actually, since the older version seemed to be too heavy.

The best advice with these things is to try them on. You will either instantly like them or be horrified by them. Also keep in mind there are a thousand different ways of making them: from the Tod's with small nubs, to the Clarks with heavy leathers and thick rubber pads. Geox and others do a full rubber sole, which is more like a proper shoe. The best are probably the ones that are lightest in weight, in the thinnest leathers, with the thinnest soles, and without any odd design details. Ideally they should look just like a penny loafer or a venetian loafer but without a sole. Of course, those ones will wear out fastest.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I've handled them in-store, but not tried a pair on. I guess I should really give that a shot before finalizing my opinion.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Do most really only wear these on days driving?


considering you are from NYC I understand how you could go weeks without every being behind a steering wheel. However, for the majority of Americans, who live in cities without substantial public transportation, we end up getting behind the wheel every time we leave the house. So yes, I guess you could say 99% of the time I put them on they will be used for driving at some point during that day.

I have however given up wearing boat shoes when I'm not on a boat, moreso because a) I lost mine at the Iroquois Steeplechase last year and I haven't replaced them because b) they've become disgustingly trendy/mainstream much like Ralph Lauren has.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

tdecast said:


> considering you are from NYC I understand how you could go weeks without every being behind a steering wheel. However, for the majority of Americans, who live in cities without substantial public transportation, we end up getting behind the wheel every time we leave the house. So yes, I guess you could say 99% of the time I put them on they will be used for driving at some point during that day.
> 
> I have however given up wearing boat shoes when I'm not on a boat, moreso because a) I lost mine at the Iroquois Steeplechase last year and I haven't replaced them because b) they've become disgustingly trendy/mainstream much like Ralph Lauren has.


Fair enough, but as I pointed out before, many in the city are in the same boat (!) as I, and I still see more and more shod in these. Considering the enviroment, I find that trend hard to understand.

Likewise, I stated that I don't sail nearly as often as I'd like, but the boat shoe does appeal as a light casual moc with a sole that seems to handle more than nautical use. In appearance, the sole of the average driving moc is like a portcullis in comparison, providing partial protection. That has always put me off.

As for the RL analogy, it seems weak to me. RL, like Lacoste, puts their branding in your face, while Sperry or Sebago requires closer inspection. If you meant to say wearing boat shoes is a trend on par with wearing polo shirts in general, then I understand.


----------



## moogy (Jun 18, 2010)

ClemsonKris said:


> I'm looking to buy a nice pair of driving mocs. I really like the Cole Haan Howland, but am not restricted to them. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi everyone !

I am from Paris and I have just launched a new driving mocs' brand with fresh and colored spirit !
The brand is called BOBBIES and you can shop online there: www.bobbies.fr

cheers everyone


----------



## moogy (Jun 18, 2010)

here you can see some models of the actual spring/summer collection


----------

